# The Oblong Impeller Shape



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe I might have missed this in a thread, but is the oblong shape of the impeller is what gives Big Red that nice tight stream out the chute ?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I am waiting to hear the story on this one.
Sid


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I wouldnt think so? But I'm no physic's major! ;>P Seems to me it would invite an area where a piece of debris would be better able to get in an get pinched/slammed/locked in and not get cleared out as easily? But I could be all wet in there? Maybe it allows some turbulence in there somehow.... IDK?


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it the impeller that's oblong, or the housing, or both?

Mike


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Is the pulley oblong also?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Now I am curious and I am going to have to check that out.

So, that means that it is sort of like a fluid pump? :smiley-confused009:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone got a photo of this thing?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the best picture I got of it at the Honda Dream Garage Event earlier this year when they were introduced to the public. I don't recall the engineer saying that anything was oblong. They did point our that there is a narrow shoulder, you see it on the right hand side between 2 and 4 o'clock, just behind the auger and in front of the impeller, that is there to better direct the snow into the chute rather than have it fall back out into the auger once it's into the impeller.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Did they move to a sleeve bearing on the ends of the auger?

From what I read, I took it as the impeller being slight off center from the housing, causing the gap from the impeller to the wall to decrease slightly as it approaches the chute. This would make some sense, although I can't notice it on my older blowers. Presumably you'd want the impeller as close to the housing as possible, without contact. And since the odds of contact increase the closer it gets, it would make some sense to minimize the time and surface area thats in closer contact. And its as simple as drilling the holes slightly off center.

I'm not sure what an 'oblong' impeller would do, if its axis of rotation is fixed. It's the 3 fins on the impeller that are throwing the snow, and the shape of those isn't going to impact the gap between the housing and impeller. Unless its on some sort of eccentric shaft, but that sounds extremely unlikely since the auger is driven off the front end. But the details are sketchy and I'm no expert.


----------

